# Xactimate - from estimation to intimidation?



## larryb

Title of my press release in response to Xactware's allegation that I "infringed" on their trademark. Didn't know my program was such a threat!

*MULTI-BILLION DOLLAR VERISK ANALYTICS’ “GOLIATH” TAKES ON 3RSYSTEMS, LLC’s “DAVID” … *WILL MICROSOFT BE NEXT? Minneapolis, Minnesota USA - May 9, 2011


----------



## vtroofing

Sorry to hear that, but as a direct competitor it does sound/ rhyme. Just my opinion. I'm sure they didn't like it.


----------



## larryb

vtroofing said:


> Sorry to hear that, but as a direct competitor it does sound/ rhyme. Just my opinion. I'm sure they didn't like it.


Both are estimating programs but that is where the similarities end. Unlike theirs, my program allows contractors doing ins work to price their work at maximum - real, true and accurate (RTA) pricing for their region and includes full 100% O&P. And, it comes at no charge with each order of my independent construction contractor ins claim training and certification program. 3RS MAXtimate = maximum estimate 

on the other hand...

The ins co's adjuster mandated estimating program (theirs) owned and sold by the same huge multi-billion dollar company that "assists" insurance companies in calculating their premiums (high) charges a large annual fee and dictates to contractors what prices they should charge (lower). 

They also falsely claimed that my estimating program is identical to theirs. It is completely different - much easier to use. With theirs, you pay on avg $1,200 for the privlege of being told how to price your work. The program, besides being expensive is also overly and unncessarily complex.

What they really don't like is the fact that more and more contractors who do ins work are checking into and ordering my program and losing interest in theirs. 

Just to make sure no one would mistake one for the other I changed the name of the estimating progam from 3RS MAXtimate to 3RStimax - MAX estimate instead of Xact-guess (look it up).

=================================================

NOTICE: This was a limited time offer that expired in August of 2011. 3RStimax does come free with 3RS Profit MAX @ burcos.com


----------



## drroof

Go Larryb Go!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Ed the Roofer

What about some of the other roofing or estimating and measuring companies with similar names?

http://www.xactlink.com/

[URL="http://xactestimating.com/"]http://xactestimating.com/[/URL]

http://www.workxact.com.au/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=134&Itemid=200


Ed


----------



## Grumpy

How about mine, called Excel?


----------



## larryb

Ed the Roofer said:


> What about some of the other roofing or estimating and measuring companies with similar names?
> 
> http://www.xactlink.com/
> 
> [URL="http://xactestimating.com/"]http://xactestimating.com/[/URL]
> 
> http://www.workxact.com.au/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=134&Itemid=200
> 
> 
> Ed


 
Apparently, they saw my program as a legitimate threat since is simplifies the process down to no more than is necessary to price work correctly (at RTA). My friends over at Xactware also didn't like the fact that 3RStimax also add's in O&P on every job at 100%. Just the fact that seeing that O&P is included on 3RStimax will cause contractors not familiar with O&P to start charging for it - and that is a good thing.

Went to Network Solutions a few days ago out of curiousity and found that ISO, Inc. had bought the domain name of Maxtimate and claimed it as their own. Silly people.

Now 3RStimax, I've decided to give away thousands of free copies by email to any licensed contractor who requests it as a way to introduce them to 3RS Profit MAX. Theirs @ $1,200 per copy per year. Mine @ $0.00 and no renewal fees. And they don't have a training program that teaches how to defeat adjusters and P&C ins companies attempts to underpay. 

Just an easy to use spread sheet that I've used over the years to get maximum dollar from P&C ins.


----------



## larryb

Grumpy said:


> How about mine, called Excel?


Excel-lent! What ever works that favors contractors instead of ins co's.


----------



## Ed the Roofer

larryb said:


> Now 3RStimax, *I've decided to give away thousands of free copies by email to any licensed contractor who requests it* as a way to introduce them to 3RS Profit MAX. Theirs @ $1,200 per copy per year. Mine @ $0.00 and no renewal fees. And they don't have a training program that teaches how to defeat adjusters and P&C ins companies attempts to underpay.


At this time Larry, I wanted to publicly thank you for your gracious offer and expedient delivery on your promise.

:thumbup:

Ed


----------



## larryb

Ed the Roofer said:


> At this time Larry, I wanted to publicly thank you for your gracious offer and expedient delivery on your promise.
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Ed


Ed,

You are welcome!

Larry


----------



## qejustin

*3RStimax*

How do I get a free copy??? I have been using Xactimate forever and would like to give your product a try.....


----------



## skipper1946

*Xactimate Sucks*

Here is a letter I wrote the pricing department of Xactware today.

" August 24, 2011

To: Pricing Department Xactware, Inc.
Fr: Skip Cook, Manager ARSCO Roofing, Central Arkansas
Re: Substandard Data Base Pricing
Attn: Darin


Darin,
After our pricing discussion for Little Rock and Fayetteville Arkansas at the beginning of August, I downloaded the August Pricing for the areas mentioned above. I re-priced estimates which were priced with the July data base. No change.
Despite having phone conversations with your department in June, July and August, your department continues to be oblivious to the pricing conditions in the field. In June and July, I called your department, each time asking for my company in Maumelle (Little Rock) and our office in NW Arkansas to be added to the monthly “Polling” your department allegedly does to determine price conditions. Your pricing department has NEVER followed up to call either location. In August, the only reason you called is that Lary Zeno, Rock Solid Roofing in Little Rock called you to protest your roofing price structure and cajoled you into calling me for verification of the unsatisfactory nature of your database.
I am attaching a recent profit and loss sheet from a representative job I completed here in Maumelle. As you can see, the Profit of 22% is a totally unsatisfactory number—one that makes it almost impossible to keep a business open and running. The job was based on a State Farm estimate, whose pricing, is of course, exactly like min. In April had I completed this same project, the GP would have been more like 35-38%. So in the face of every job related expense increasing over the last four months, the Exactimate database has nose dived in price. 
One can only conclude that Xactware is far more interested in the profitability of Its large insurance customers than the contractors who pay dearly for the estimating program. You can pass around the malarkey about the surveys you do, I don’t buy it. The other roofing companies I know never get polled by your department. Maybe you have some guy who has a pickup truck, a ladder and no teeth you consult each month, but as far as legitimate contractors who are licensed, have liability insurance and insist their subs have it as well, not so much.
Accordingly, in order to cut expenses in the effort to survive your substandard pricing model, I am ceasing to renew the Xactimate program. Of no consequence to your company I am sure. But if a large number of contractors feel as I do maybe you folks will get the message. And who knows, maybe I can help bring that about.
Respectfully,"


And so, here I am beginning my quest to make Xactware out for who they really serve.




Skip Cook
Maumelle, AR


----------



## tinner666

So, why do the job if the price is too low? When somebody offers me too little, I move on to another.


----------



## charlotteroofers

larryb said:


> Both are estimating programs but that is where the similarities end. Unlike theirs, my program allows contractors doing ins work to price their work at maximum - real, true and accurate (RTA) pricing for their region and includes full 100% O&P. And, it comes at no charge with each order of my independent construction contractor ins claim training and certification program. 3RS MAXtimate = maximum estimate
> 
> on the other hand...
> 
> The ins co's adjuster mandated estimating program (theirs) owned and sold by the same huge multi-billion dollar company that "assists" insurance companies in calculating their premiums (high) charges a large annual fee and dictates to contractors what prices they should charge (lower).
> 
> They also falsely claimed that my estimating program is identical to theirs. It is completely different - much easier to use. With theirs, you pay on avg $1,200 for the privlege of being told how to price your work. The program, besides being expensive is also overly and unncessarily complex.
> 
> What they really don't like is the fact that more and more contractors who do ins work are checking into and ordering my program and losing interest in theirs.
> 
> Just to make sure no one would mistake one for the other I changed the name of the estimating progam from 3RS MAXtimate to 3RStimax - MAX estimate instead of Xact-guess (look it up).


Send me some info on your Software Larry. It seems that Xactimate's Regional pricing is always much less than what Professional Roofers would charge for a Roof Replacement. I try to explain how minimalistic insurance payouts are to customers but these ******* contractors working for Beer money and Pills seem to "Get Er Done" anyway. Then the customers call me with Leaks and other F -Ups needing repair from Billy Bob's Roofing Job!!

Roofing in Charlotte NC

Roofing in Kannapolis NC

Roofing in Gastonia NC


----------



## charlotteroofers

Good Letter Skip, I go thru the same Pains everyday. Just Trying to figure out how I am going to install a Roof from Xactimate's Pricing and make a profit after I Pay my Crews and Material Suppliers. I pride myself on being the Best I can everyday for my customers and never cutting corners on labor or materials.

Charlotte NC Roofing company

Gastonia NC Roofing Company

Kannapolis NC Roofing Company


----------



## skipper1946

*@tinner666*

I am always willing to learn. I think I have a quality sales approach. Never, ever give away a deductible. Do I lose some projects? Rarely. I tell that to prospects up front. 

But when State Farm, Farmers, Allstate, USAA, Travelers etc. all use the SAME Xactimate data base and drive the insurance claims business, how are YOU successful at getting the homeowner to pay over and above the replacement cost value?

In most cases, major competitors in my market fade the deductible right out of the blocks. So, I am already $500-$1000 more expensive. 

I would be interested in your thoughts.

Thanks,

Skip


----------



## tinner666

Nothing to teach. If I can't make money below $400. a sq. and INS says they'll only pay $300., I tell them I'm NOT going to give them that kind of discount. Leads to some arguments, but why should I let somebody else tell me what I'm going to charge? Not going to happen. 
When I hit the lottery, I plan on doing some roofs for free. I want to. But when I need the money, why do it for free? 
The smart Exactimate players seem to use the mysterious 'whitepaper' the shows where in exactimate to place your O&P, Your Costs, Your prices, etc, etc. 
Do YOU have a price? Or do you just go by what somebody says they'll pay? 
I have nothing to teach you.


----------



## tinner666

Not bashing you. I know one roofer who claims his exactimate pricing is around $625. a sq. Consistantly.

If every roofer gave that as their price, that's what it would be. It's also what I told them is my par when they recently called to get averages in the area.

When our costs keep going up, our prices can't go down. Simple math.


----------



## skipper1946

*Just So I understand You Clearly...*

What I hear you saying is that you consistently get insurance adjusters to agree to your prices?

Skip


----------



## tinner666

If the HO wants me, has a signed contract and refuses to use another, it's 100%. 
Often, the adjuster wastes a week or two before admitting my price is the cost and ponying up. 
It's MY price, not the adjuster's price that I'm bidding.

Tell you what, I'll give you all the work you can handle. You supply everything. I'll pay you a fair price of $155.00 per sq. off and on. On steep ones, $160.00.


----------



## JWRoofing

Good Luck, Larry,

I have never used their product and sure won't now. Your situation reminded me of why I will not buy Nissan cars. Nissan cars sued a guy whose last name was Nissan who had bought the nissan domain name well before the internet was commonplace. 



JW

____________
Miami Roof Repair
Safety Training Florida


----------



## skipper1946

*One More Time*



tinner666 said:


> If the HO wants me, has a signed contract and refuses to use another, it's 100%.
> Often, the adjuster wastes a week or two before admitting my price is the cost and ponying up.
> It's MY price, not the adjuster's price that I'm bidding.
> 
> Tell you what, I'll give you all the work you can handle. You supply everything. I'll pay you a fair price of $155.00 per sq. off and on. On steep ones, $160.00.


Uh tinner, I don't think you answered my question. Out of ten insurance claims you work on with your pricing structure how many result in completed projects? 

If you are effective, I want to take your thoughts and incorporate them. If you're blowing smoke then that's a different enchilada. I subscribe to the old maxim: "Action talks, bullshit walks."

Skip


----------



## tinner666

I only worked 4 this year. There were no problems. I got my price. That's all there was to it. 
As to whether or not the insurance company completely reimbursed the clients, I'm not sure. Not my problem. I deal with the HO. Sometimes the agent contacts me about my quote, sometimes they don't. If they request I go back out and recheck the roof, I add $365.-$750. to the original for my trouble.
I don't seek insurance work, but it keeps popping up anyway. I'm doing one next week. 

If you have an issue with it, I'm sorry to hear it.


----------



## tinner666

I must be asleep or something. I just realized the job I did yesterday and the one I did today are storm damage and a claim will go in, so add 2 more Ins. jobs to that short list.


----------



## tinner666

"Out of ten insurance claims you work on with your pricing structure how many result in completed projects?"


Do you mean the ones I got? 100%
Do you mean the ones I bid? Probably 70%. I don't keep track of them.


----------



## ivylee

*RE: 3rstimax*



larryb said:


> I've decided to give away thousands of free copies by email to any licensed contractor who requests it as a way to introduce them to 3RS Profit MAX. Theirs @ $1,200 per copy per year. Mine @ $0.00 and no renewal fees. And they don't have a training program that teaches how to defeat adjusters and P&C ins companies attempts to underpay.


Larry, will you send me a copy of your program too, it sounds like I need it!


----------



## larryb

NOTICE Re: 3RStimax: This was a limited time offer that expired in August of 2011. 3RStimax does come free with 3RS Profit MAX @ burcos.com


----------



## jscrib

Lol. I just posted a thread that I think you will find interesting. If so, PM me. I think we could help each other out. Seriously. 

Thread heading- Xactimate Market Pricing-Beware-Factual Info Included!!


P.S. I am interested in your software/program as well.


----------



## jscrib

*I want to help u with this fight! We have some related issues sir!*



larryb said:


> Apparently, they saw my program as a legitimate threat since is simplifies the process down to no more than is necessary to price work correctly (at RTA). My friends over at Xactware also didn't like the fact that 3RStimax also add's in O&P on every job at 100%. Just the fact that seeing that O&P is included on 3RStimax will cause contractors not familiar with O&P to start charging for it - and that is a good thing.
> 
> Went to Network Solutions a few days ago out of curiousity and found that ISO, Inc. had bought the domain name of Maxtimate and claimed it as their own. Silly people.
> 
> Now 3RStimax, I've decided to give away thousands of free copies by email to any licensed contractor who requests it as a way to introduce them to 3RS Profit MAX. Theirs @ $1,200 per copy per year. Mine @ $0.00 and no renewal fees. And they don't have a training program that teaches how to defeat adjusters and P&C ins companies attempts to underpay.
> 
> Just an easy to use spread sheet that I've used over the years to get maximum dollar from P&C ins.



I just saw this post and would love to be one of those contractors that you are offering a free copy/trial. I give you my guarantee that if it is legit, I will help you promote/refer your program to all the contractors I know in Texas. You may be able to understand why I am so interested by reading my thread labeled- 

Xactimate Market Pricing-Beware-Factual Info Included!!


Thank you in advance btw. 



email is- [email protected] & website is www.barkerroofing.com if you would like to check out our credibility.


----------



## budreau

has anybody used this with any success ?


----------

